# R.E. Prisons



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Prisons are for punishment primarily, not rehabilitation.

If this is true, Then convicts, and I use that label carefully, should be punished.

What if all the govt. supplied was the concrete and steel cell, and guards? Bedding? convicts gotta work for that. Water? somebody's gotta pay the water bill, better work for that too. Food? huh, I had to go to work today to earn the money for that, Maybe they should too.

You get the point. If prison was just like having to earn your living on the outside, with the difference being the staying on the inside 24/7, and no welfare, maybe the convicts would have less time to learn their illegal trades, and spend more time working desperately hard at A) feeding and clothing themselves, and B) staying on their best behavior so their stay isn't extended.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Why not just RESPOND ON THE ORIGINAL THREAD?!?


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll never do it again. Are you concerned with taking up space?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Probaly not, But its just courteous, reasonable, respectable, and expected that you'l respond to a post within the original topic.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Multiple threads, especially responses to the same topic, get a little confusnig and congested...plus your dialogue on the same thread tends to keep the conversation going.

Not trying to be a jerk or anything.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I just didn't know any better, but now I do.

I'll correct myself. Politics are a hot topic for me, and I get a little ahead of myself sometimes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Artic, check your PM's


----------

